# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX تم الرد ماهي الهواتف التي تقوم بتفليشها في bb5

## astonal2006

ماهي الهواتف التي تقوم بتفليشها في bb5-dct4 في هذا البوكس
وشكرا لكم

----------


## GSM-AYA

_الامتي بوكس يقوم بفتليش كل انواع نوكيا_

----------

